# New to this board



## GrappleStrong (Jun 8, 2011)

Gotta say really likeing the board so far lots o active members well constructed was on another board wasnt nearly as nice. 
GJ IRONMag. 
Specs on me
23 yrs
230lbs
5'9
Been lifting off and on since i was 13 and wrestled in college. I love the iron!!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 8, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*GrappleStrong* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome, I love the iron too.  My Chiropractor told me to use a fit ball yesterday to build muscle and I just stared at him blankly.  My ares are bigger then his, so I guess he doesn't understand our world    We are glad you are here


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## tangolima (Jun 8, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Freeway (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## GrappleStrong (Jun 9, 2011)

lol fitball thats funny .
Thanks everybody glad to be here


----------



## Marti.Fitness (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi there! Mati here. I am joining this fast growing community of weight loss and fitness to share what I've got during my weight loss challenge. I hope everyone will welcome me warmly.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 10, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!


----------

